# 1st Judo class



## ballen0351 (Jan 10, 2013)

So a coworker and I went to a Judo Class last night for the first time.  The class was heavily sport focused but really a ton of fun after showing I knew how to take falls and throws we went at it I was getting tossed around like a rag doll.
  After class the instructor asked us to stay.  He said if we wanted he would teach us the more self defense side of Judo and Japanese jiu jitsu The assistant judo teacher is a Black Belt in BJJ and he said he would show us more grappling and Bjj stuff.  He does not teach it in his regular classes because most people are only there to compete but he knows were both police officers and wanted to teach us more. So basically we are getting private instruction 2 days a week from a 7th deg Judo black belt with over 50 years of Judo experience and a BJJ black belt with 15+ years of training for free.  We stayed about an hour and  half working on some basic stuff just the 4 of us it was really cool.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds like an awesome class with awsome instructors.  It's great that they're willing to teach you both the sport side of it as well as the self defense portion of it.  If only more schools were like that this world would be a better place


----------

